

Show HN: Wikipedia for Schools 2013 (test release) - jamiecollinson
http://www.soschildrensvillages.org.uk/about-our-charity/news/wikipedia-for-schools-2013-nearly-ready-for-release

======
jamiecollinson
OP here. Full disclaimer - I work at SOS Children and this is one of our
projects. It's a selection of Wikipedia articles which are child friendly and
aligned with the UK national curriculum. There have been several releases
since the first in 2005, and this is our biggest yet.

There's an online version and we also distribute offline copies (previously
DVDs, this time it's too big, so USB sticks) for use in developing countries
around the world. Impact is hard to estimate, but we think there are at least
5M active users around the world.

Direct link to test site: <http://schools-wikipedia-test.soschildren.org/>

Pulling articles from Wikipedia and tidying them up for our use is a moving
target, so we're still ironing out some formatting issues. If you have some
time to spare visit an article on your favourite topic and let us know if you
spot anything weird going on.

Happy to discuss any of the tech aspects if anyone's interested.

